# can i put these in...



## ames8534 (Feb 2, 2005)

i was wondering if i could get 2 bala sharks in my tank. I have a 55 gallon with 3 black mollys, 3 painted glass fish, 3 black tetras, and 3 plecos. I was told to get 3 more tetras for them to feel safe though. Does anybody have opinions on crabs id like to get 1-2 of them. How big do bala sharks get.


thanks....


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

balas grow to be over a foot  http://www.fishprofiles.com/files/profiles/silvershark.xml
They generally like to be in groups and in a 55g there is not enough room. 

I have 3 black tetras and they have been fine with just three for over a year but I too was told to add 3 more which i will and you should to. 

I had one crab once and he lost his claw  he also ate smaller fish, i do not know what kind he was just a plain old small red crab


----------



## fishy123 (Feb 3, 2005)

If you have small fish the crab could eat them. When a fish is dying, a crab will nibble on it (or chomp). Be careful, they can climb out if you have a raise structure. My female fiddler crab climbed up the tube of the filter and out, early in the morning. My dad came in (he had just woken up from sleeping) and saw it. Since he was tired and he couldn't see clearly, he thought he saw a big spider scuttling across the floor. He freaked out (as in yelled) and squished it. :? Poor crab.  Just beware of the possibility. About the Bala Sharks, you should do some research on them on Google or Yahoo!.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

My fiddler doesn't bother anyone... hadn't had a fish get sick in this tank but he seems to be scared of his own shaddow. I wouldn't be too afraid of getting a fiddler crab or two... just make sure he can come out of the water somewhere in your tank... (a piece of driftwood or something)


----------

